# Rome vs. Drake? Forum vs. M3??



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

So now that I have done some more research I am now b/w the Drake Leblanc MLB and Rome Arsenal bindings, and between a Forum Recon 153 MW, an M3 Discord Pro 155.5, and a Rome Crail 156. I am 18, 5'10", 125 lbs., boot size 11, and I have snowboarded for years and this year I will be in northern MI riding mainly groomed slopes but some pow every now and again. I have a lot of friends who are just starting or are fairly new this year so I need a board that will be somewhat decent freeride, but I thoroughly enjoy the park.  Anyone have any suggestions on this?? I heard someone else say that Forum was going downhill...? I know a few years ago they were awesome...and is this is a beginner Rome board? Anyway, thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, and Price-wise the Drakes are $85, the Rome bindings are $120, the Forum board is $230, the M3 board is $230, and the Rome board is $200. Any thoughts on this as well? Thanks.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Good prices all around. The Mickey Leblanc is a signature binding for, well, Mickey Leblanc. ML is known for jibbing and a lot of street so I'm not sure if this binding fits you're riding profile. HOWEVER, if you can ride, any binding will work out for you but if you want to tweak out your ride with some Drakes look for some F-60s, Matrix, Czars, or if you can find them cheap Podiums. I found that on the newer Drakes a size 11 Northwave boot does fit into a large size binding but VERY tightly. I would rather go with an extra large binding if I were to do it all over again (yes I wear an 11 Northwave). I have heard a lot of good things about Rome, both bindings AND board. Forum is a sinking ship.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah...that saddens me that forum is turning out that way...and actually from the retailer that I am buying through they don't have this binding in XL so I am thinking about just sticking with the Arsenals then.  I guess as well that I might just go with the Rome Crail, but I'm still up for new ideas if anyone has any...


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I am a hard core Drake fan but honestly, I have heard NOTHING but good things about Rome. My spouse even picked up a Rome Vinyl for this season for herself.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd avoid Forum as they've definitely gone down hill...I highly recomned Rome, I haven't ridden one yet but all the reviews are strong and I'm buying an Agent for myself this year. What put it over the edge for me was their customer service. If you want to see what I mean check out this post:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/1188-rome-flag-dilemna.html

In terms of bindings I love Ride bindings for all mountain use. I use the SPi's but but the Delta Mvmt's are sick as are the lower end of the spectru such as the EX and LX models. I love the aluminum baseplate, it's a bit stiff but great response for all mountain riding. I also can't say anything bad about Drake bindings, I had Matrix's for a long time till I switched to the SPi and again their customer service is sick. I broke a strap on the Matrix which were from like 2001 or earlier and they still sent me a replacement free of charge...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys! I think I am gonna go with all Rome then this season. ^-^' I am SOOO excited.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I actually ride an M3 Discord 155.5 with the Drake LeBlanc's and personally, I like them as a combo. Good flex with the bindings, though the Discord is a little stiffer than I want. The combo is comfortable for me in the park (medium jumps and boxes)and all mountain. Mind you, im 190lbs. Also, I found the 32 Lashed boots to be a little snug in the baseplate of the LeBlancs, too.

This season im going with Rome 390's for sure and either a Capita Indoor Survival or a Rome Agent.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I have an M3 Discord 161.5, it's my sports car. I doubt it would do you all that much good in the park but if you want a board that doesn't turn into butter at high speed, it's a good buy. I like ride bindings but I have thought of picking up some drakes. They look like they follow the same idea in construction, and I am all for bindings that aren't all plastic and cheesy. I don't think I have ever heard one bad thing about a Rome product to date.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone know how flexible this Rome Crail 156 is?? Thanks...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

drakes f60 and limiteds....comfortable, adjustible, a bit heavier but solid, great customer service to replace worn parts from rockin Baker.


----------

